# Veggie Hedgies!!



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

For Rivoli, MissC, and all the others who have turned me on to getting more vegetables into our little guys, I present to you... a video of Liam eating! :lol:

This was last night, right after I finished up making him his dinner. I mixed in some of the new Spot's Stew (Turkey) I ordered and he loves it! It's not very long, but I hope you enjoy!

(Oh, and the voices you hear are my bf and me - he was helping me assemble Liam's new C&C cage and kept trying to distract me and my cinematography skills with questions. Boys.)



If you click on the (oddly-sized) photo above it should take you to the link!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Mmmmmm....veggies! He looks like he loves 'em! Cute bowl, by the way.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

****ADORABLE****

love it. ok, now i have to get a *good* vid of Henry nomming his sweet 'tatoes & broccoli. i will see if he will humor me tonight or tomorrow. if not, i will just post the one vid i have.

i am so glad he likes the Spot's Stew...isn't it great?


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

PJM said:


> Mmmmmm....veggies! He looks like he loves 'em! Cute bowl, by the way.


Thanks! I snagged those at PetSmart (or PetCo, whichever) and I thought they were so cute. I've never seen them again, though. 



rivoli256 said:


> ****ADORABLE****
> 
> love it. ok, now i have to get a *good* vid of Henry nomming his sweet 'tatoes & broccoli. i will see if he will humor me tonight or tomorrow. if not, i will just post the one vid i have.
> 
> i am so glad he likes the Spot's Stew...isn't it great?


Yay! Henry videos pleasssse! And so far the Turkey is the only one I've tried but Liam loves it! And, I'm a little ashamed to admit this, but... it actually smells kind of good!

That little one. Living high on the hog, I tell you. :lol: :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

ok, so i finally got a decent video of Henry shoveling sweet potatoes into his mouth:

https://www.facebook.com/video/?upload#!/video/video.php?v=222575417759237&comments

i have it set so everyone can watch...so you should not have any issues seeing it!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Ahhhhh Rivoli that's so stinking cute!!! He looks like he's enjoying himself. Liam won't usually eat a lot of veggies plain (prefers them coated in turkey :roll: ), but we'll get him there, I'm sure. :twisted: 

I'm sure you've probably said this somewhere before, but, what kind of a hedgie is Henry? I just love his ears! And his little pointy nose! Sigh... so adorable.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Henry is amazingly adorable!!! I love his ears! I had to watch it twice - one for the ears & one for the veggies! :lol: 
Sure does look like he's enjoying himself.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Both videos are adorable!! I really want to get that Halo Spot's stew cat food now, it looks great! I may have to make a trip out to Petco just for that...I've been planning to start getting some good wet cat foods to add to Lily's diet once my school semester is over and I have more time to fuss over her food.

I do wish I had gotten a video of Lily's reaction to her food two nights ago...I gave her green beans baby food that had Natural Balance chicken/turkey meat chunks mixed in, the first time I've tried the meat. I thought the whole concoction looked like vomit, though it at least smelled better! I put it in her cage and watched her after I put her back in to have at it. First reaction: "Ewww, green beans again. :x " Second reaction: "....Wait...I smell something else in ther- THERE'S MEAT IN HERE!" And then she started chowing down so heartily that she ended up with green beans on top of her nose. :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

Henry loooooooves his sweet potatoes....even more if there is a generous helping of fancy European butter mixed in! :roll: :lol: i love the way he dives in. it always makes me smile. i love to watch him eat. lately he has taken to stuffing his mouth as full as possible & then chewing & chewing. it's like he got a dose of squirrel in the last couple of months. :roll:

cylaura - Henry is an Egyptian Long Eared (ELH)...latin name: _Hemiechinus auritus_... hence the enormous ears. 

lilysmommy - i bet she was too cute for words with her green bean adornments! & yes, i would go grab some Spot's Stew. good stuff. (i should become a spokesperson! :lol: ) i am just so happy when i find stuff like that - i am so picky (to the point that i have to laugh at myself!).

i will try to get some more footage of him with broccoli this weekend if he will comply.


----------



## MoonbeamHH (May 3, 2010)

Veggies all the way! I decided to make scrabbled eggs and gave 75% of it to my dog, and the other 25 or less to Snowball... She went crazy. Same to sweet potatoes! Afterwards she made a mess and decided to plant the food on her albino quills. Man she was orange for a few days. :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Rivoli: Oh, an egyptian, of course! Well, he is adorable no matter what. How did you come to get him? And stuffing his cheeks like a squirrel - so funny! He sounds like quite the character. 

Lilysmommy: The meat + veggies trick is so good! Don't know what I would do without it. Also, I haven't seen the Spot's Stew in my local petstores, so I had to order some online. I got two sample packs (8 cans), with shipping it was about $20. It's a little cheaper if you get all one kind, I just wanted to try them all! 

Moonbeam: Orange hedgie! Too cute! Liam almost never annoints, so I've never had the particular pleasure of cleaning off food foam. I'm always jealous when I hear all the annointing stories. We always want what we don't have, amiright? :lol: 

I'm gonna have to add sweet potatoes to my list of foods to try! And I know I have some frozen green beans at home, so maybe tonight I will have a green nosed hedgie!  Also, I'm going strawberry picking tomorrow, would those be okay? Or a no-no because of the seeds?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

cylaura said:


> Lilysmommy: The meat + veggies trick is so good! Don't know what I would do without it. Also, I haven't seen the Spot's Stew in my local petstores, so I had to order some online. I got two sample packs (8 cans), with shipping it was about $20. It's a little cheaper if you get all one kind, I just wanted to try them all!


Yeah, it's the only way that I can get Lily to eat the green beans baby food now, is to mix it with meat. She used to like it fine on it's own! Silly hedgie. :roll: Oooh, I may have to get it online too then...I'll check Petco first though, I have to drive out that way soon anyway! I know they have the dry food, so hopefully they carry the canned too. Thanks for the tip though!



cylaura said:


> I'm gonna have to add sweet potatoes to my list of foods to try! And I know I have some frozen green beans at home, so maybe tonight I will have a green nosed hedgie!  Also, I'm going strawberry picking tomorrow, would those be okay? Or a no-no because of the seeds?


I've been giving Lily strawberries and haven't had any issues with the seeds. She seems to be unsure how she feels about them...I find some gone, but she also throws them all over the place, so it's hard to tell! :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

lilysmommy- if they have the dry stuff, they should have the canned (i feed both!)...i know PetCo carries is...some nicer grocery stores do too...

cylaura-character is not even the word! :shock: :lol: i rescued him.

i am going to be trying some berries with my kiddos as well! this should be interesting.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Alright then! Let's hope Liam likes fresh strawberries as much as I do.  Way back when he was a baby, I tried raspberries, and he seemed to like those okay. We may soon have to start a 'berry hedgies' thread!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't think Lily will be able to be part of that thread! So far she just tramples raspberries and blueberries. :roll: She only kinda likes strawberries, I'm still not sure on those, like I said. Her favorite fruits seem to be melons! She absolutely loves watermelon, cantaloupe, and honeydew melon.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

We can change the name to fruit & veggie hedgie!


----------

